# Puppy Humping Leg



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have a 4 month old GSD that tried to hump my leg for the first time last night. I am trying to establish a pack structure and follow all the basic rules. Is this a sign of dominance or is it just a normal behavior for puppies testing pack leadership? I reacted by grabbing his scruff and giving him a stern no.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I would think at 4 months that he is trying to get you to play with him. I personally would not discourage it but redirect him on to a tug if he is a sport prospect. Maybe intorduce a little pos ob/reward system so he learns when to turn on.

Now if he is 1 yr old and doing it I would deffinately discourage it. But if he learns to play and work then it should stop naturally.

The no & scruff grab shouldn't hurt him. It's just not my style.

What are your plans for your pup?


----------



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

I will redirect then. He was trying to chew on me so I do agree about the play. I would like to do one of the protection sports.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There was nothing wrong with what you did. Inappropriate behavior should be dealt with immediately. Just because you punish your dog for biting inappropriately does not mean he will not do bite work.

If your dog does not do bitework, it is because the dog is too weak to begin with. Deal with the stupid stuff as you would any dog humping your leg. I tend to send them across the room, or snatch them in the air by the neck like you did with a puppy. Older dogs get sent across the room. I am just not going to have a dog **** my leg.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm with jeff. if i remember correctly, i did exactly that w/Brix when he tried that nonsense--and about the same age too--and it certainly never hurt his drive/bite. and i think he only tried it about twice.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Most here know I'm a motivational, no physical correction trainer. 
That doesn't necessarily go for manners at home and I also agree with Jeff that it has nothing to do with bite work on the field. 
You need to establish who's the boss! No biting or humping the family.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dave congrats on the sexy leg! [-(


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We'd brought our 8-week old pup home from the breeder's. Let him out of the car into the garden and the first thing he did was march right up to me and humped my leg. I shoved him away with a "nein" but he came back so the second time he took a little trip through the air. He's never done it since.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Time for a come to jesus meeting!


----------

